# Speaker Revival Of Advent Mini



## AsRock (May 4, 2016)

Well i thought for a change i would post some thing that i have been in to doing for so many years as i hate when good speakers go to waste.

A lot of old speakers use foam reflex and after 15+ years this fails and breaks down, you used to have to go to the manufacture and ask and hope they would post the part but a lot of times they would request you to send it in or worse that they no longer deal with it being over 10+ years.

Anyways with the lovely internet has opened opportunity's for company's to make replacement parts which may not be 100% original but do a grand job of reviving those much loved.   I have even found that a lot of speakers back from the 80 and 70's are better than most that you can get today and will spend much more for.

Avent Mini  use a 5/14 woofer which i will warn are harder to fix than you typical 8 inch speaker and should well prepared and recommend trying larger speakers first as the gap in the coils are more forgiving.

Anyways some pictures, o yeah if you do plan on trying this make sure when touching the foam that your hands are clean as possible as oil kills foam

Before the remainder of the foams removed






This process takes time as to much force will damage the coil or even the cone.





Will look some thing like this when done.





Sorry no in between with these pictures as focus is required and time may not be on your side which depends on room temp too even though even if you had time better to keep focus on what your doing .

So tada





Not as perfect as i would of liked but still work 100% now and for what they are sound pretty dam good, i guess it be time to sell them.


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2016)

Pricing?


----------



## natr0n (May 4, 2016)

nice work


----------



## AsRock (May 4, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Pricing?



Not thought of it a great deal yet, you can get them for around $50 +20 S&H although most don't show if they been re-foamed or not.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

Awesome @AsRock! 

I'm liking these threads with you repairing and fixing/modding stuff.  Keep them coming!


----------

